# GM fantasy league



## sportsbob (Jun 6, 2015)

I was hoping for that bonus transfer this week to drop David Howell for Stevie G but did not see anything posted. Did I miss it? Could prove costly as most of the others that I brought in have missed the cut. Perhaps this thread could be used to post the weekly bonus transfer?


----------



## chrisg (Jun 6, 2015)

its always listed in the fantasy blog on (i think) tuesdays
http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/featu...oods-returns-european-tour-sweden-bound-71896


----------



## sportsbob (Jun 8, 2015)

Curls goes top in GM League and 3rd overall
[TABLE="width: 289"]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]1[/TD]
[TD]Curls[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]10877[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]2[/TD]
[TD]Sportsbob's scramblers[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]10726[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]3[/TD]
[TD]The Black Cats[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]10487[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]4[/TD]
[TD]The gimps[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]9916[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]5[/TD]
[TD]popcorn[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]9470[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]6[/TD]
[TD]The slice is right[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]9302[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]7[/TD]
[TD]Bunker Blues[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]9237[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]8[/TD]
[TD]Fairway Repellent[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]9080[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]9[/TD]
[TD]Hackers United[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]8939[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]10[/TD]
[TD]well teed off[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]8843[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]11[/TD]
[TD]Toffeelover[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]8771[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]12[/TD]
[TD]MindTheWindows[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]8648[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]13[/TD]
[TD]Vaporised[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]7759[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]14[/TD]
[TD]Level par[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]7504[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]15[/TD]
[TD]Moe Norman Fan Club[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]7501[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]16[/TD]
[TD]it's justTHEOpen[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]7230[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]17[/TD]
[TD]SliceNswear[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]7028[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]18[/TD]
[TD]The Duffers[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]6976[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]19[/TD]
[TD]Weymouth Whacker[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]6967[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]20[/TD]
[TD]Grantham Hacjers[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]6957[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## sportsbob (Jun 8, 2015)

chrisg said:



			its always listed in the fantasy blog on (i think) tuesdays
http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/featu...oods-returns-european-tour-sweden-bound-71896

Click to expand...

Thanks Chris


----------



## Curls (Jun 8, 2015)

There isn't much in it is there? The majors will throw so much of this out the window, if you can pick a winner as your Captain with double points it'll rocket you up the leaderboard regardless of the weeks accumlating points here and there. While away with work last week, I changed my team around midnight in a hotel room in Denver.

That's how sad my life has become. 

Thanks GM.


----------



## drew83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Have you seen we are 4th in the league standings?


----------



## chrisg (Jun 8, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Thanks Chris
		
Click to expand...

Going to need them this week, as most of the big boys appear to be having a week off, luckily I'll have 9 transfers to use if I need them!


----------



## Curls (Jun 9, 2015)

chrisg said:



			Going to need them this week, as most of the big boys appear to be having a week off, luckily I'll have 9 transfers to use if I need them!
		
Click to expand...

Any chance I could have a few of those, only 1 of my players is in action!!!!


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 9, 2015)

Not done my team this week but had a decent go last time round, need the bonus transfer methinks. It's an interesting week to try and call!


----------



## KJT123 (Jun 9, 2015)

Team of the week for me :clap:

Only 2 golfers in my team playing this weekoo:


----------



## Curls (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey sportsbob, you asked so you shall receive!

Code: JustinRos3


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, that was a difficult selection! 8/10 players playing now, went against initial choice of captain, had to scrape the barrel to find players in form.

GM forum the biggest mini league by far and still up there for average points, keep it up boys :thup:


----------



## chrisg (Jun 10, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			Well, that was a difficult selection! 8/10 players playing now, went against initial choice of captain, had to scrape the barrel to find players in form.

GM forum the biggest mini league by far and still up there for average points, keep it up boys :thup:
		
Click to expand...

8 playing for me too, I've got 2 transfers left, but I'm saving them as I'll need 8 changes for the US open next week, so no point drafting in outsiders this week and missing out on possible double points next week!


----------



## sportsbob (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks Curls, I have my bonus transfer and this week, not sure it is worth using! Got 8 playing, hardly confident though - need to make sure I have some decent players for next week's open.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 11, 2015)

chrisg said:



			8 playing for me too, I've got 2 transfers left, but I'm saving them as I'll need 8 changes for the US open next week, so no point drafting in outsiders this week and missing out on possible double points next week!
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't thought about this...oh dear.  I've got a feeling I may be plummeting in the rankings over the next fortnight if Wiesberger doesn't buck up his act.


----------



## Curls (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah I left one transfer over and picked a couple for this week that I really want for next week, so that I will only want to change 7 anyway. 

Still only have 7 in action this week, but have a pretty good feeling about two of them... Kiss of death but I reckon Horschel is a serious contender for St Jude. 

It really does come down to who you pick as your Captain for the US Open, a Major winning cap will boost your team more than the whole team combined in a normal week, for me it's been about hanging in there but if I don't pick the winner I fully expect to be out of the top 10 in two weeks.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 12, 2015)

Well! Now with DJ withdrawn, I'm guessing many peoples captain will also be out of the running. Weisberger may still pull something out of the bag for a top 25 finish but it's going to be hard to recover. But at least he's still playing!

Hope whatever illness DJ has is only brief and won't prevent him from playing the U.S. Open.


----------



## Curls (Jun 16, 2015)

Argh! I read about folk keeping picks over for the US Open and thought "there's a good idea". Apparently if you read the rules you can't carry transfers from one week to the next. 

Fiddlesticks.

Now we await the bonus and make the tough calls. I'm guessing many teams will converge again this week, by far the most important thing is to pick a high achiever Captain. 

Good luck folks...


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 16, 2015)

What good news for me! 

Less good, however, was removing Rafa Cabrera-Bello from by squad and replacing him with Wiesberger, and giving him the captain's armband. Then, in the same fell swoop picking Richie Ramsay over Chris Wood :angry: the mouse was hovering over Wood tentatively then went for Ramsay! 

Done a few transfers for Chambers Bay already but agonising over the last couple. I've got a feeling there's going to be someone come out of the blue to grab it come Sunday


----------



## chrisg (Jun 16, 2015)

thought I'd had a bad week, but have moved up 11 places over all to 14th, and up a place to 4th in ours:lol:


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 17, 2015)

My team looks VERY similar to the GM tipster this week. I can't help but agree with most of what they say! They should stop copying me... Just making my final transfer now, my Australasian pick, it's so 50/50 with the recent form of Scott and Day. If it wasn't so links-y I'd have probably gone John Senden or Geoff Ogilvy.


----------



## sportsbob (Jun 17, 2015)

This week's password - JordanSp1eth. 
Curls I see is now top of the overall league despite only two of his team playing last week
The GM table
[TABLE="width: 273"]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]1[/TD]
[TD]Curls[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]11676[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]2[/TD]
[TD]The Black Cats[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]11394[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]3[/TD]
[TD]Sportsbob's scramblers[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]11371[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]4[/TD]
[TD]popcorn[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]10442[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]5[/TD]
[TD]The gimps[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]9979[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]6[/TD]
[TD]Fairway Repellent[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]9876[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]7[/TD]
[TD]The slice is right[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]9705[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]8[/TD]
[TD]Toffeelover[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]9550[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]9[/TD]
[TD]Bunker Blues[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]9363[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]10[/TD]
[TD]Hackers United[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]9248[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]11[/TD]
[TD]MindTheWindows[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]9245[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]12[/TD]
[TD]well teed off[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]9240[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]13[/TD]
[TD]Vaporised[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]8073[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]14[/TD]
[TD]Moe Norman Fan Club[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]7549[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]15[/TD]
[TD]Level par[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]7501[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]16[/TD]
[TD]it's justTHEOpen[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]7359[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]17[/TD]
[TD]SliceNswear[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]7069[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]18[/TD]
[TD]Grantham Hacjers[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]7012[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]19[/TD]
[TD]The Duffers[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]6973[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]20[/TD]
[TD]Weymouth Whacker[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]6967[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Curls (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks Sportsbob, my team is in, good luck to everyone in what is a game changing week, I don't expect to be in the top 10 next week if Big Phil doesn't win (and someone obvious does), such is the power of a winning Captain. Taken what might be seen as a few risks, but I'm happy with the team and wouldn't want a swap now if offered. Westie over Rose you say? Yep, how can I look him in the eye on July 7th otherwise?!


----------



## KJT123 (Jun 21, 2015)

Has anyone on here won a prize yet?


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 21, 2015)

Don't think so! With ol' Lefty so far down I think I'm in for a rough week. Fingers crossed for the other guys, but I have a feeling it's going to take a few weeks to recover!

Curls may come close to getting a new trolley though


----------



## chrisg (Jun 21, 2015)

fingers crossed, I have 3 of the top 5 at the moment, and Stenson not far behind those too.....all yet to tee off so could go pear shaped yet!


----------



## Curls (Jun 21, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			Don't think so! With ol' Lefty so far down I think I'm in for a rough week. Fingers crossed for the other guys, but I have a feeling it's going to take a few weeks to recover!

Curls may come close to getting a new trolley though
		
Click to expand...

Nope, I've not won anything and doubt I will given my team at the moment! Hoping Louis has a big day, but my yanks and in particular Cap have let me down


----------



## KJT123 (Jun 21, 2015)

Think the leader after this week gets a trolley, Curls.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats to sportsbobs scramblers! As for me...It took me weeks to get up to 30th from 50ish, and now I'm right back down there! US Open is a cruel thing. Bring on The Open! Time to rebuild haha.


----------



## sportsbob (Jun 22, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			Congrats to sportsbobs scramblers! As for me...It took me weeks to get up to 30th from 50ish, and now I'm right back down there! US Open is a cruel thing. Bring on The Open! Time to rebuild haha.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks FF. Why did I drop DJ for Rickie Fowler but that is me being greedy. Feeling happy this morning though.


----------



## Curls (Jun 22, 2015)

Well done Sportsbob, I'm surprised to still be in the top 10 tbf, must be the only guy there without Speith (and having him as Captain just eclipses every other player). Feeling rather silly this morning. At least I had a few quid on Louis so all was not lost


----------



## chrisg (Jun 22, 2015)

Well done Bob.
I made decent progress making 4 of us in the top ten now..


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 22, 2015)

Just wait till the open... I've got it sussed! He says...&#128517;


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 24, 2015)

Right, selections for this week made! Not firing on all cylinders though. So many players taking a break after the US open means even with my 6 transfers I've only got 7 playing . 

If previous weeks are anything to go by, the fact that my team bears very little resemblance to the GM tipsters team on the fantasy blog should mean that I may not do terribly.

*Forages for a 4 leaf clover*


----------



## sportsbob (Jun 27, 2015)

Struggling this week. Had all 10 playing but 3 have missed the cut and captain scraped through


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 1, 2015)

Was a tough choice this week, again, only 7 playing . If it wasn't for Emiliano Grillo returning for the French Open I'd have only had 6. Hoping to maintain my recovery after a shocker US open display, had a decent week just gone. No GM fantasy blog as of yet this week, will be interesting to see how we compare. 

Only a fortnight till THE Open though! Excited to find out what the prizes are for July. 

Also, for anyone choosing Francesco Molinari, he appears to have just made it to Paris today after struggling to travel via the problematic Eurostar service earlier on. Your selection will be playing courtesy of a last minute flight out of London!


----------



## sportsbob (Jul 1, 2015)

I have Francesco in my team, will stick with him. Bonus transfer this week: MattKuch4r


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 1, 2015)

Ok so it's official, they're copying me now . Just read the fantasy blog and we share the same opinion on both of our USA players and our Aussie. If I'm honest, I tend to agree with Rafa Cabrera-Bello for the rest of Europe but couldn't resist picking a home-grown talent for the French open.

I'm now remembering the last time I thought like that re:home favourites (Mr Weisberger)...at least they're not my captain this time around.


----------



## chrisg (Jul 1, 2015)

another 2 places gained and the full 10 playing this week so hope to keep chipping away a place or 2 per week.... that may come back to bite me


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 3, 2015)

Right, that's it. That's the last time I pick a home favourite over my own common sense. Alexander Levy, 145th. Rafa Cabrera-Bello, 1st. Ugh.


----------



## sportsbob (Jul 5, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			Right, that's it. That's the last time I pick a home favourite over my own common sense. Alexander Levy, 145th. Rafa Cabrera-Bello, 1st. Ugh.
		
Click to expand...

I had him as star man as well. Sorry GM forum team, really struggling this week. Need Jaidee to have a stella last round


----------



## chrisg (Jul 5, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Sorry GM forum team, really struggling this week.
		
Click to expand...

I think we all are!


----------



## Siren (Jul 5, 2015)

330k horrid week


----------



## chrisg (Jul 7, 2015)

anyone know this weeks bonus code? i cant find it in the blog and am in desperate need!!!


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 7, 2015)

Believe it's R1ck1e Fowler, I'll be making some changes tomorrow myself! Exciting couple of weeks ahead


----------



## sportsbob (Jul 8, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Think the leader after this week gets a trolley, Curls.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't win a trolley for being the leader after the US Open. We all misread it apparently and it should have been the weekly winner after the US Open won a trolley. Anyway, back to today - what is the password. I have gone through the blogs and cannot see the bonus one?


----------



## bananaflats (Jul 8, 2015)

It is indeed R1ck1eFowler


----------



## sportsbob (Jul 10, 2015)

bananaflats said:



			It is indeed R1ck1eFowler

Click to expand...

Thanks, saw it too late to bring in Branden Grace for Louis O. Do I keep Loius in for the Open?


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 10, 2015)

Good question, Grace has the form but Louis has the experience! Tough decision to make but I'll contend with that one next Weds when I select my team.

I do hope Spieth pulls something out of the bag in Rd 2...can't have ANOTHER week where my captain misses the cut!


----------



## Curls (Jul 10, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Thanks, saw it too late to bring in Branden Grace for Louis O. Do I keep Loius in for the Open?
		
Click to expand...

I had the same choice, kept Louis for the Open. My selections going poorly again this week, but it's all to play for next weekend! Its bizarre cos I do so well betting but with my fantasy team I never choose the same players?! Last weekend I had a Kisner / Cabrero-Belleo double that netted me Â£323 off a Â£10 stake. Why didn't I have them in my team?!?!


----------



## KJT123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Has anyone received a prize yet? I was the weekly winner for the first week in June and heard nothing from GM towers.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 10, 2015)

Curls said:



			I had a Kisner / Cabrero-Belleo double that netted me Â£323 off a Â£10 stake. Why didn't I have them in my team?!?!
		
Click to expand...

Crafty piece of work there sir! Spending wise i'd probably go half on golf stuff, half on beer. Make for an amazing day. 

As for the prize issue, I've not been lucky enough to win one yet. Might be worth emailing the penthouse suite in GM towers for an answer. Seems quite a while to pass before even getting one email.

Spieth is making steady progress, I'm somewhat comforted that he came from 6 shots behind to win here in 2013 (I think it was 2013). Beginning to regret keeping Kisner rather than swapping him out for Johnson but there's still 2 and a half days of golf to play!


----------



## chrisg (Jul 10, 2015)

a pretty good day for team popcorn.... 5 or 6 in the top 20 in Scotland, and Spieth improving in the US, hopefully Bowditch can have a good knock today too.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 11, 2015)

Similar position here, Bowditch did indeed have a good day, just not quite good enough. Same story with Broberg, so nearly made the cut! Still though, I've got 8/10 through to the weekend, that's better than past weeks when I've only had 7 playing.

It's going to be a very interesting moving day on both sides of the pond. Shame I'm working 1-10:30pm tonight  going to miss it all!


----------



## sportsbob (Jul 12, 2015)

Anyone not pick Spieth as captain? I could do with larrazabal having a stella day - started bogey bogey


----------



## KJT123 (Jul 12, 2015)

Me


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 12, 2015)

Well, the Scottish Open has changed quite significantly for my picks. Yesterday started with most in the top 10, now I'm struggling to have two in the top 25! 

Spieth however, seems to be on fire but I'm unsure how he will be able to take that to the Old Course. Might not have him as captain! Interesting selections coming up next week.

Also hoping Kevin Kisner has a good final day so I don't regret leaving a spare transfer and not swapping him out for Zach Johnson


----------



## chrisg (Jul 12, 2015)

this could be ok for me.... I have Fowler which I dont think those around me in the mini league have, plus others have done ok too....


----------



## bananaflats (Jul 13, 2015)

Fowler and Spieth as captain doing the business for MindTheWindows


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 15, 2015)

Unlimited transfers this week chaps! Fill yer boots. Slightly irritating as I'd been strategically transferring for the past two weeks to give me enough to make my team up but never mind. 

Seeing a lot of Spieth captains around! I'm hoping for a good week, could do with a set of mew Mizzy irons


----------



## Curls (Jul 15, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			Unlimited transfers this week chaps! Fill yer boots. Slightly irritating as I'd been strategically transferring for the past two weeks to give me enough to make my team up but never mind.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm a bit miffed, could've had more playing last weekend (and probably would have picked differently, some of my choices were looking to this weekend really) had I known they were going to do this. I can understand why they did it, it levels the playing field for us and the newbies who only join for the Open, so I'm for the unlimited transfers but they could have told us last week.

Think they're still finding their feet with this. No idea if it'll run again next year but if it does I hope they ask us for user input as there are improvements to be made.

For one I'd have a wild card. The restriction of players by region means that some weeks your two best guesses are in the same category. The Latin American Cat is very under stocked, its sort of a nothing choice some weeks, while the European Cat is overflowing with points winners and is constantly a difficult choice to make. Some weeks you might want two from the America first or second batch. I would be in favour of lumping the South Americans in with the Asian Cat and having the 10th Cat a wildcard, picking from the full list of players. I think this would add an element of strategy that isn't presently there.

Anyone else any ideas how they could change it up?

Overall I think its a good system and Ive enjoyed playing it, and the weekly/Major/monthly prizes are good to keep interest. Whether there's a prize for the winner/top X at the end I don't know? 

Edit 15 minutes later...Just reread my message and it sure does come across as ungrateful. LOL. Its a free game in which we have the chance to win cool prizes, I'm not complaining about that! Just suggesting some changes that might change strategic thinking, and thanks to GM and the sponsors for giving us the chance to play it


----------



## chrisg (Jul 15, 2015)

The unlimited transfers will mean a lot of very similar teams this week, so I predict not a lot of change. I have 7 or 8 player matches with those around me, with the differences in the minor groups, with the exception of Johnson or Fowler.
My climb up the board with stall this week!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 15, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			Unlimited transfers this week chaps! Fill yer boots. Slightly irritating as I'd been strategically transferring for the past two weeks to give me enough to make my team up but never mind. 

Seeing a lot of Spieth captains around! I'm hoping for a good week, could do with a set of mew Mizzy irons 

Click to expand...

So is that why I made changes this morning and it didn't change from "5 transfers left" ?? Was worried the system was not going to accept or register my changes.

And cheesed off that last week I thought Spieth was my captain and it seems that I hadn't got one. He's been my captain for ages and don't know how he came not to be. Although he isn't going to be for the Open.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 15, 2015)

I like the wildcard idea, and I agree, it's a good start for the game and the prizes are very attractive! 

Things like this are great at keeping me in the loop on the tour, it gives a reason with a competitive edge to keep up to date with what's going on. Same with fantasy football. In some ways it's as much about the league/game as it is a tool for  maintaining a good level of knowledge about players/stats etc.

I think a feedback form via email would be a good idea at the end of this game cycle. It would be a shame if it didn't carry on as I'm enjoying it! 

Also, re: still 5 transfers left, that happened for me too. Think it's just the way they have made it so you have the unlimited feature this week.


----------



## chrisg (Jul 20, 2015)

Well DJ imploding certainly had an effect.... positive for me!!

Difficult week for choices coming up chaps.......


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 21, 2015)

I should have stuck with my normal game plan, usually don't pick a captain who has won the previous week but I didn't listen to myself and Rickie Fowler let the team down there! The person with the best team this month had my exact lineup but with Spieth as captain!! So close!

So much for my idea that Spieth would struggle to acclimatise to links golf in links golf conditions! He's something else this lad. Time to grind out a few more places until the USPGA...


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 29, 2015)

Dust1nJohnson will get you an extra transfer this week! I had a decent round last week, up from 29th to 17th, finally in the top 20. Might be in with a shout for the weekly prize but heard nothing as of yet . Wouldn't mind trying out the micro dimples on the new JPX balls from Mizuno. 

PGA tour only this time as well, led to some interesting decisions. Anyone else have a good week?


----------



## chrisg (Jul 29, 2015)

stayed sixth overall, and dropped to 2nd in the mini league after leading for just 1 week!!!!!


----------



## KJT123 (Jul 29, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			Dust1nJohnson will get you an extra transfer this week! I had a decent round last week, up from 29th to 17th, finally in the top 20. Might be in with a shout for the weekly prize but heard nothing as of yet . Wouldn't mind trying out the micro dimples on the new JPX balls from Mizuno. 

PGA tour only this time as well, led to some interesting decisions. Anyone else have a good week?
		
Click to expand...

I won the first week of June and have only just heard from them...So you're in for a long wait.


----------



## drew83 (Jul 30, 2015)

slowly crept up the ranks to 58th in our league........


----------



## chrisg (Jul 30, 2015)

can the quickens end now please, currently have 1st, 2nd, T7th, T11th out of the 8 players I have active!


----------



## sportsbob (Aug 5, 2015)

This week's password - *PatrickR3ed*. Looking at GM tips for the week, they have gone for Fabien Gomez from South America section. I don't see his name on the list to choose from, anyone else?


----------



## Foliage Finder (Aug 5, 2015)

I noticed that as well, bit of a slip-up there. Gone for the only other option, Camilo Villegas. Just managed to stay in the top 20 by the skin of my teeth last week, hoping to progress a few places this time around. Nice that I have all 10 playing for once! Hopefully, I shouldn't need to make many transfers for the USPGA next week, so I can play with 10 for consecutive weeks for the first time in AGES.

I have a feeling I won't need to change my NI selection either, a bit too soon for Rory to test his ankle out IMO. Read something last week that he's swinging a club ok but its the 4x5 mile+ walks that would be the challenge.

*EDIT* Assuming he would make the cut, that is....


----------



## sportsbob (Aug 5, 2015)

Didn't spot Villegas was playing - selected now. That is one up to us against GM


----------



## chrisg (Aug 5, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			hoping to progress a few places this time around...
		
Click to expand...


Afraid it's just not going to happen, have a look through the teams around you, the team picks itself more or less this week (imo the only real decisions are Fowler/Johnson and Day/Scott) and there are a lot of near identical teams in the top 20..... so not much change!!!


----------



## sportsbob (Aug 17, 2015)

chrisg said:



			Afraid it's just not going to happen, have a look through the teams around you, the team picks itself more or less this week (imo the only real decisions are Fowler/Johnson and Day/Scott) and there are a lot of near identical teams in the top 20..... so not much change!!!
		
Click to expand...

How many went for Jason Day as their captain? How many had picked the top 5? Err, umm.. I wonder - 

Happy (Jason) Days


----------



## chrisg (Aug 17, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			How many went for Jason Day as their captain? How many had picked the top 5? Err, umm.. I wonder - 

Happy (Jason) Days
		
Click to expand...

Well done Bob, Grace was a great move, as was Day for Capt... More chance of movement this week too as many of the big boys take the week off....


----------



## sportsbob (Aug 19, 2015)

Forum still 4th in league of leagues

1 The Black Cats  26053
2 popcorn  25965
3 Sportsbob's scramblers  25305
4 Fairway Repellent  23761
5 MindTheWindows  22271
6 well teed off  22107
7 The gimps  22011
8 Curls  21734
9 Bunker Blues  21643
10 Toffeelover  20539


----------



## Foliage Finder (Aug 19, 2015)

Well I've made another two places in the top 20 to 16th...closing in on the top 10! Hoping a couple of non-conformist picks this week may get me points. Only thing is, I've only got 7 playing again! 

Also, Rory proved me wrong and I'm VERY happy about that. Good to see a successful return from injury.

This weeks code chaps - *Bil7yHorschel*


----------



## bananaflats (Aug 19, 2015)

Up to 5th in the GM league now and 30th overall....having the top 4 finishers at the USPGA certainly helped!


----------



## Foliage Finder (Aug 23, 2015)

My risky British pick has not paid off. If I'm honest, I had overlooked the fact that Paul Casey was playing. Decent finish by Fitzpatrick considering his world ranking but kicking myself for forgetting about Casey!


----------



## chrisg (Aug 23, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			My risky British pick has not paid off. If I'm honest, I had overlooked the fact that Paul Casey was playing. Decent finish by Fitzpatrick considering his world ranking but kicking myself for forgetting about Casey!
		
Click to expand...

I'm the only one in the top 10 with Casey.... come on lad!!!


----------



## Foliage Finder (Aug 23, 2015)

chrisg said:



			I'm the only one in the top 10 with Casey.... come on lad!!!
		
Click to expand...

You're right on point this week with him! I also entertained the thought of having Horsey in, much like golf itself, fantasy leagues are a game of hindsight.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Aug 26, 2015)

Morning all,

This weeks code - Ph1lM1ckelson. 

Fantasy tipster from GM recommending another two players who aren't in action this week, I can't find Grace or Garcia anywhere in tee times/fields either side of the pond. Very heavily weighted towards The Barclays on this occasion, only one pick from the Czech masters for me! Not too many risks this time, playing it relatively safe, lets see if I can make gains in the top 20 for the 4th week running!


----------



## sportsbob (Aug 26, 2015)

A forumer is leading - who is it?


----------



## Foliage Finder (Aug 26, 2015)

Not sure about that - highest ranked GM forum team I can see is popcorn, in at #3 overall?


----------



## chrisg (Aug 26, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			Not sure about that - highest ranked GM forum team I can see is popcorn, in at #3 overall?
		
Click to expand...

My team is popcorn...


----------



## Foliage Finder (Aug 28, 2015)

What is going on at the Barclays?? The leaderboard appears to be upside down for my fantasy players!

Trying to be clever replacing Stenson with Lingmerth...as it stands, I'd struggle to hold onto the top 20 

Anyone else having a terrible Barclays? 3 more rounds to play, always look on the bright side and all that...


----------



## sportsbob (Aug 28, 2015)

I think everyone is having a terrible Barclays - avoided Rose so keeping an eye out on Pepperell in Czech. Also did not go for Spieth as captain like most and was contemplating Bubba but chose against it in the end, Dustbin Johnson skippering this week instead.


----------



## sportsbob (Aug 28, 2015)

[TABLE="width: 187"]
[TR]
[TD="align: left"][TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]Popcorn[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]27247[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]The Black Cats[/TD]
[TD]26675[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Sportsbob's scramblers[/TD]
[TD]25921[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Fairway Repellent[/TD]
[TD]24473[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]MindTheWindows[/TD]
[TD]23213[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bunker Blues[/TD]
[TD]23060[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]well teed off[/TD]
[TD]22891[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]The gimps[/TD]
[TD]22646[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Curls[/TD]
[TD]22421[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Toffeelover[/TD]
[TD]20978[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]The slice is right[/TD]
[TD]20191[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]TheSheepAreOnFire[/TD]
[TD]19817[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Turning Japanese[/TD]
[TD]19563[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Level par[/TD]
[TD]18251[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Hackers United[/TD]
[TD]17767[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Four play[/TD]
[TD]17371[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Weymouth Whacker[/TD]
[TD]16650[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]SliceNswear[/TD]
[TD]16512[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Odd Balls[/TD]
[TD]16485[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Tigers Wood[/TD]
[TD]16464 [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## sportsbob (Aug 29, 2015)

Barclays picks are a shocker, but have got 7 playing this weekend with only Spieth missing the cut. Rose did well to avoid it for most of you


----------



## Foliage Finder (Aug 29, 2015)

I dropped Matt Fitzpatrick for Justin Rose this week...I'm hoping Justin puts in two belting rounds!!


----------



## chrisg (Sep 9, 2015)

Plenty of scope for movement up and down the leaderboard this week with only the KLM to choose from......


----------



## Foliage Finder (Sep 17, 2015)

Well, the inevitable has happened. I forgot to do my fantasy team this week! Preparing to drop out of the top 20  that is unless Kaymer plays/wins, haven't checked anything out yet.

Or Tyrell Hatton wins...


----------



## chrisg (Sep 17, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			Well, the inevitable has happened. I forgot to do my fantasy team this week! Preparing to drop out of the top 20  that is unless Kaymer plays/wins, haven't checked anything out yet.

Or Tyrell Hatton wins...
		
Click to expand...


Kaymer T23rd 5 shots off the lead so doing ok after the 1st round.
I closed in on the leader last week, only 167 points back now so hoping to close a little more this week, except we have identical teams barring he has Fitzpatrick and I have Rose,...... COME ON JUSTIN


----------



## TheBlackCat (Sep 30, 2015)

Anyone else having a problem with the bonus transfer code this week?  I've put in 81illHaas and it comes up with "Please enter a valid code".


----------



## Foliage Finder (Oct 1, 2015)

Not sure mate haven't had the chance to try! Spent an hour last night trying to do my team but my laptop is in its last legs and kept crashing  as a result I only managed to make 3 or 4 transfers.

Feeling a big hole in the wallet coming up soon, got finals coming up and can't have a dodgy laptop.


----------



## chrisg (Oct 1, 2015)

TheBlackCat said:



			Anyone else having a problem with the bonus transfer code this week?  I've put in 81illHaas and it comes up with "Please enter a valid code".
		
Click to expand...


it worked for me.. copied and pasted from the GM blog.

If Soren Kjeldson does really well, and Rikard Karlberg does really badly I could end up in the lead this week!!!!! looking good so far too What's the overall prizes, not that long left now! (shouldnt have said that - cue dramatic fall from grace)


----------



## chrisg (Oct 25, 2015)

There's 3 forumers in the top 10 with only 4 tournaments to go.... looking good for 2 of us in the top 3 if we keep it up

1		Boddington	 	37504
*2		popcorn	 	                37096*
*3		The Black Cats	 	36610*
4		Montys Majors	 	36469
5		Lizzys Lads	 	35846
6		Smashing Course 	35337
7		Paxton Putters	 	34953
8		KCI1518	 	        34846
*9		Sportsbob's scramblers	 34615*
10		Dicks Duffers	 	34546


----------



## chrisg (Nov 22, 2015)

We didn't quite get 3 in the top 10, but 3 in the top 15 and  2 in the top 4, along with 4th best mini-league even with the highest number of members (75), which is a good result.

Strangely no prizes announced for overall (only weekly and monthlies) so I don't know if second wins owt... Fingers crossed.... I just couldn't catch the leader though.


----------



## toffeelover (Dec 9, 2015)

chrisg said:



			We didn't quite get 3 in the top 10, but 3 in the top 15 and  *2 in the top 4*, along with 4th best mini-league even with the highest number of members (75), which is a good result.

Strangely no prizes announced for overall (only weekly and monthlies) so I don't know if second wins owt... Fingers crossed.... I just couldn't catch the leader though.
		
Click to expand...

Well played guys, hope you haven't already got a GM subscription :mmm:

After all the excellent monthly and weekly prizes, can't imagine the overall winner was too impressed with a few Ogio bags 

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/features/blogs/fantasy-blog/fantasy-golf-season-round-up-84226


----------



## sportsbob (Dec 10, 2015)

Think I was in the running for PGA Championship having picked 4 of the top 5 including Jason Day as Captain - no mention of that week on the blog.


----------



## KJT123 (Dec 10, 2015)

I hope they continue to run it next year. Enjoyed doing it.

Oh and thanks for the brolly for winning team of the week


----------

